# Manners minder



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I am thinking of getting one, but it is a bit pricey. Has anyone used one? What did you think?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

personally i wouldnt get one sounds like a bad idea to me
your dog is learning to pay attention ot the device instead of YOU the person when IMO the whole point of training is teaching your dog to pay attention ad listen to you.

but then again i dont know what exactly you would be useing it for personally


----------

